# Rhinocerous



## Kezzab (18 Jan 2020)

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeescape.

Just about to start filling. Whoop.


----------



## Deano3 (18 Jan 2020)

Love the name and that wood  its huge, sure will look great  update once filled .

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onoma1 (18 Jan 2020)

Looks really impressive. Look forward to the update and some close ups. ADG eat your heart out


----------



## Kezzab (18 Jan 2020)

Cheers folks, i think ive accidently done a george farmer tank rather than ADG! Fingers crossed it grows in as good as either of those!


----------



## zozo (18 Jan 2020)

Rhinoceriously looking good..


----------



## Ed Wiser (18 Jan 2020)

That’s a piece of wood.


----------



## Kezzab (18 Jan 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> That’s a piece of wood.


Hell yeah baby.


----------



## Kezzab (20 Jan 2020)

Water's cleared a bit now. The scape doesnt really work as a traditional FTS, but i think it does when you see the above water bit too. And its for my enjoyment, not a comp so thats ok.

I need to get some more crypts to plant around the base. At the back is Heteranthea zosterifolia, some AR mini and the hygrophila.


----------



## Onoma1 (20 Jan 2020)

Kezzab said:


> ....And its for my enjoyment, not a comp so thats ok.
> ]



The bottom line  is that you need to live with it. Although, IMO, its a really interesting and dramatic statement piece. I much prefer this to the diorama style which seems to dominate the competition scapes. I love the texture on the wood and the way in which the stone mirrors this.   Brill. I can't wait to see this develop.


----------



## Kezzab (20 Jan 2020)

Diorama scapes are hit and miss. The best are amazing, but get it a wee bit wrong and they just look odd. Tricky skill. 

Got my co2 back on tjis tank now too, just running at a low level for a bit of a helping hand i hope.


----------



## Kezzab (21 Jan 2020)

This is a gives ia better idea of the overall impression.


----------



## Kezzab (21 Jan 2020)

A few details:
Wood was found on a Devon beach, unknown species.
Rocks were collected near Skiddaw in the Lakes.
Sand is from B&Q
Substrate is a mix of old Columbo floragro (i think) and new Fluval Stratum.
Using c02, but only at a low level. 
Light is an AquaOne PlantGlo which im currentyly running at 50%.
Filtration is a planted sump (co2 goes straight into return pump).
K


----------



## CooKieS (21 Jan 2020)

Kezzab said:


> Water's cleared a bit now. The scape doesnt really work as a traditional FTS, but i think it does when you see the above water bit too. And its for my enjoyment, not a comp so thats ok.
> 
> I need to get some more crypts to plant around the base. At the back is Heteranthea zosterifolia, some AR mini and the hygrophila.
> 
> View attachment 130869




I actually like the FTS, Looks natural and good balance of hardscape


----------



## Paul27 (21 Jan 2020)

That piece of wood was a great find!.


----------



## cbaum86 (22 Jan 2020)

Kezzab said:


> Rocks were collected near Skiddaw in the Lakes.



Do you carry a wheel barrow wherever you go?

Love the setup by the way!


----------



## Kezzab (22 Jan 2020)

I did walk home with a rucksack full of rocks as my wife and kids called me an idiot.


----------



## Kezzab (29 Jan 2020)

So far so good. Touch wood!!


----------



## Kezzab (1 Feb 2020)

Some behind the scenes action.


----------



## Gill (1 Feb 2020)

Nice, try some Pothos in the sump, it takes a while to become established. but once it does, it grows big.


Have you thought about using a small pond waterfall pump and feeding some airline up to the tip of the largest horn. And have water trickling down it, then you could attach moss and hydro species and have them trailing down back into the water.


----------



## Kezzab (1 Feb 2020)

Nice idea, i think ill keep life simple though.


----------



## MossMan (1 Feb 2020)

Really nice!


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Feb 2020)

Done a great job and avoided adding more wood which a lot of find hard to do


----------



## Kezzab (2 Feb 2020)

Cheers, 2 weeks old today. No issues so far, which is making me nervous!


----------



## Kezzab (13 Feb 2020)

Had a co2 leak. But upside is i finally got round to moving to a 2kg FE bottle rather than the 600g disposable welding bottles. So much cheaper!! £30 for the full bottle. Future replacements £15 a go. Less than one third tje cost of disposables. Happy days.


----------



## Kezzab (14 Feb 2020)

Nearly a month in. Still doing ok. No drama yet.


----------



## Sammy Islam (14 Feb 2020)

This is so cool and clean! The wood is so interesting, the scapes giving me some prehistoric/jurassic park vibes


----------



## Deano3 (14 Feb 2020)

Starting to fill in nicely looking really good 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Feb 2020)

Very nice liking what you've done


----------



## MossMan (16 Feb 2020)

Looking superb!


----------



## Kezzab (16 Feb 2020)

Thanks folks, glad this one's doing ok. My other's a bit of a disaster zone!


----------



## Kezzab (22 Feb 2020)

Argh! Sump return pump died. No local shops have them in stock. Ordered online. Heath robinson solution until new one arrives.


----------



## Tankless (12 Mar 2020)

Any updates on this one?


----------



## Kezzab (13 Mar 2020)

Here you go.


----------



## Paul27 (16 Apr 2020)

Hows this coming along?.


----------



## Kezzab (17 Apr 2020)

It took a wee nose dive, i think due to lack of filter cleaning and letting the stems grow too long and block the flow. It's on a recovery journey now. I'll post some pics when i'm happy with it again.


----------



## Paul27 (17 Apr 2020)

Kezzab said:


> It took a wee nose dive, i think due to lack of filter cleaning and letting the stems grow too long and block the flow. It's on a recovery journey now. I'll post some pics when i'm happy with it again.



Shame to hear that. Be good to see once your happy with it.


----------



## Kezzab (21 Apr 2020)

So i took a couple of pics and it actually looks ok. You cant see the grotty old anubias leaves! The new leaves are staying clean so i think im on top of whatever it was that had started the grot.

I think the front of the tank is a little light starved, so while the crypts are doing ok the AR mini is a wee bit peely wally and the lilleopsis is a bit miserable.

Trimmed the zosterfolia a week ago and its staring to recover. All in all reasonably happy.


----------



## Sarpijk (21 Apr 2020)

Very unique scape!


----------



## Ady34 (21 Apr 2020)

Not looking too bad at all, really interesting scape......but why do you call it rhinocerous?


----------



## Kezzab (22 Apr 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Not looking too bad at all, really interesting scape......but why do you call it rhinocerous?


Dunno, just came to me...


----------



## CooKieS (22 Apr 2020)

Graou ! 

Filling in nicely!


----------



## cbaum86 (22 Apr 2020)

Looks great to me, thought this was a great concept from day 1.



Kezzab said:


> peely wally


I cannot believe I've just read this. My girlfriend and her mum used it all the time and I'd never heard it before, she'll be delighted to know it's been used on an aquascaping forum. I just hope she doesn't start using it to describe my scapes


----------



## Kezzab (22 Apr 2020)

You're welcome


----------



## Paul27 (22 Apr 2020)

Looking good!. Such a unique piece of wood


----------



## Kezzab (26 Apr 2020)

Sunday's water change day. Joy.


----------



## Kezzab (9 May 2020)

Trim time.


----------



## Sammy Islam (11 May 2020)

Looking great! This is one of my favourite scapes on the forum!


----------



## Kezzab (12 May 2020)

Thanks @Sammy Islam very kind of you to say so.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2020)

That's one crazy piece of wood  Featured on the UKAPS Facebook Page  👏


----------



## Kezzab (19 Jun 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> That's one crazy piece of wood  Featured on the UKAPS Facebook Page  👏


I got a like from Dave Chow😀
Time to turn pro.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jun 2020)

Kezzab said:


> I got a like from Dave Chow😀
> Time to turn pro.


 thats what the page is about, get your scapes out there, if you have a Facebook account like the UKAPS page and send me your FB name and I can tag it on the post too!


----------



## Kezzab (21 Jun 2020)

Decided id had enough of the heteranthera zosterfolia, it was more hassle than its worth.

So ripped out a load of emersed crpyts from https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/project-p.52159/  (which just had a massive trim as it was going mouldy!) , chopped the leaves off and stuck in all the bits of tuber. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kezzab (13 Oct 2020)

Trying to give this scape some attention after letting it slide for a while.

Planted some crypt crispulata, yikes first time in ages I've had full melt, just the whole thing soggy and rotten within 5 days. Depressing.

They were in vitro and looked a bit off, lots of leaf, but no root. If that normal for in vitro crypts? Not used them before.


----------



## Wolf6 (15 Oct 2020)

In my experience moving or planting crypts almost always means all the leaves melt and rot. I just cut off all the leaves before planting, it will all regrow fast from the roots. They can deal with being cut off just fine.


----------



## Wolf6 (15 Oct 2020)

Small correction on that: Crypt parva is the only exception that I have had this far  Those havent melted (for me at least).


----------



## SRP3006 (15 Oct 2020)

Kezzab said:


> Trying to give this scape some attention after letting it slide for a while.
> 
> Planted some crypt crispulata, yikes first time in ages I've had full melt, just the whole thing soggy and rotten within 5 days. Depressing.
> 
> They were in vitro and looked a bit off, lots of leaf, but no root. If that normal for in vitro crypts? Not used them before.


When I planted my crypt pygmea in vitro all the leaves melted, I was advised by @dw1305 that it was best not to cut the leaves off before planting as there is no root system on in vitro plants. They all melted and grew back nice and healthy so it sounds like yours will be fine. Mine went really mushy and completely disintegrated.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Oct 2020)

Hi all, 





SRP3006 said:


> I was advised by @dw1305 that it was best not to cut the leaves off before planting as there is no root system on in vitro plants.


Yes, I think that is right. I haven't actually bought any _in vitro_ plants, but I would definitely plant _in vitro Cryptocoryne _spp. with as much leaf as possible, because they don't have <"much in the way of  rhizome"> to fall back on.





This is a species (_C. pontederiifolia _or  possibly _C. moehlmannii _) that spreads via <"long "guerilla" rhizomes">, you can see the rhizome (a modified stem) coming in from the right (_C. crispatula _does this as well), but other more "tufted" (phalanx) species (like _C. parva_ and _C. x willisii_) with have a much shorter,  stockier rhizomes.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kezzab (15 Oct 2020)

Fingers crossed. I'm not holding out much hope for the crispulata though!


----------



## Nigel95 (18 Oct 2020)

Nice tank


----------



## Kezzab (18 Oct 2020)

It was. It's looking fairly awful just now...


----------



## Nigel95 (18 Oct 2020)

Kezzab said:


> It was. It's looking fairly awful just now...


Never give up!


----------



## Kezzab (31 Oct 2020)

I've been working to get this tank back on track. Went to twice weekly water changes and did 3 mists of the BBA covered anubias and buce with a glute solution which has worked well. Tried the same trick on the bolbitis which destroyed the leaves. Live and learn.

Moved round stuff at the front as the crypts I had just weren't growing and i wanted attempt to stop soil slupping forward (failed). 

The back is still work in progress. I planted quite a few crypt usteriana which immediately melted and have thrown up a few small new leaves. I think I need patience as I've had this plant in the past and it has sat doing nothing for months then suddenly taken off. Also planted some juncus repens which seems to be growing but quite slow. 

All a bit frustrating really. Kind of feels like the tank just ran out of steam and now I'm trying to drag it back.


----------



## Wolf6 (31 Oct 2020)

Its tough to get out of a slump when it all just seems to conspire against you. If its any consolation the tank still looks awesome on that pic


----------



## Kezzab (1 Nov 2020)

Cheers!


----------



## Kezzab (4 Jan 2021)

I'm currently contemplating a rescape of this tank. 
In the meantime I've done a bit of an experiment and changed the return pump to something with about double the flow and added a full length spray bar. 
It's big grey and ugly, but... I think it probably significantly improves circulation round the tank.

The sump is now just trying to settle into the higher turnover, occassionally doing the full toilet flush routine.

All in the spirit of experimentation.


----------



## Kezzab (23 Jan 2021)

Overall, things picking up with this tank again. I'm strategically ignoring a few algae issues though...

Here's a sump pic, Peace Lilly now a monster.


----------



## Kezzab (24 Jan 2021)

So i bought a Twinstar 900e from the classifieds before Xmas, only to discover it didn't actually fit a 900mm tank with 8mm glass.

I attempted various bodges, during one of said bodges the light fell off the tank and snapped off one of the legs.

I eventually called AG who had a spare, but it arrived and it was wider with screw holes in different places. Sod it, so I drilled new holes and hacksawed off the additional width.

And now I have the whole thing resting on plastic tank cover holders.

It's all about the aesthetics and the sleek aquascaping look for me...

And the wife says she preferred the rendition of the old light.


----------



## Kezzab (24 Jan 2021)




----------



## alto (5 Feb 2021)

Kezzab said:


> I did walk home with a rucksack full of rocks as my wife and kids called me an idiot.


I can’t belive you’ve not outfitted each kid with rucksacks you can fill with interesting finds!

Haven’t looked in awhile


Kezzab said:


> I planted quite a few crypt usteriana which immediately melted and have thrown up a few small new leaves.


Nice to have company 
Though I left some for a year, and only ever had a few short, stunted leafs (finally removed it though I’m convinced that if I just focused sufficiently I’d sort out how to grow this ... except too lazy  )

If you siphon out that soil at left, and replace with sand again, that corner will look better 
Filipe Oliveira discusses this in the AquaFlora competition tank analyses (I can link the video once my ISP stops being such a #$@&%*!?)

Well done


----------



## Kezzab (6 Feb 2021)

I grew usteriana in my my old low tech tank qnd it is really nice. In this tank i cam still see it sat there, and inch long, doing nothing. Ive just planted over it.

I will siphon the soil at some point, it needs some remedial action to stop more slipping forward though. And so far I not mustered the enthusiasm. Maybe this week.


----------



## Kezzab (7 Feb 2021)

With some reservations i have properly installed the Twinstar.

To the eye it is clearly brighter. My nervousness is because the tank is on the up generally, and a new light could throw everything off.

But the front of the tank is quite dark with the old light and as a result growth has always been poor. The wood obviously casts a shadow.

So, fingers cross an algae disaster does not follow. If it does, well it'll be character building.


----------



## Kezzab (14 Feb 2021)

Nearly a week into the new light and touch wood all seems ok for the most part. I think the buce may be getting a bit of bba round the leaf edge, but it could also be that what was already there is more apparent. Watching new growth to see how it fares.

The h. Zosterefolia is romping away. All that's in the tank has generated from a single stem that survived a cull months ago.
Plants are pearling madly. Feel like the big tank has gone proper high tech now. Long way from how I started it!


----------



## Kezzab (18 Feb 2021)

So far so good. I'm trying to add a few new plants in now there's somw more light.


----------



## Ady34 (2 Mar 2021)

Kezzab said:


> So i bought a Twinstar 900e from the classifieds before Xmas, only to discover it didn't actually fit a 900mm tank with 8mm glass.
> 
> I attempted various bodges, during one of said bodges the light fell off the tank and snapped off one of the legs.
> 
> ...


Hi, I’ve got one of these lights and have just sat it on my ea900 with 10mm glass. It doesn’t fit flush by any means and has me nervous. My 600e fits my ea600 tank perfectly and I bought the same unit for the 900 as I like the light and colour rendition. I have measured the outer dimensions of the top of the light and it is only 890mm. Could you measure your unit across the top including the acrylic and see if it is also 890mm please?
Thanks.
Ady.


----------



## Simmo (2 Mar 2021)

Kezzab said:


> So far so good. Touch wood!!
> View attachment 131046


Looks fabulous! I’m all in favour of foraging for hardscape, mostly because I’m concerned about the sustainability of extracting roots from African and other trees and bushes for a hobby. It’s free as well 😀


----------



## Kezzab (2 Mar 2021)

I agree with that. I started this thread a while back, but didn't feel we really got to an answer.





						Where does the wood come from?
					

Just curious if anyone can shed light on where and how the various wood types that are sold are sourced? Is it sustainably done, or is some forest/bog somewhere being annihilated for our "piece of nature"?  This discussion is had about livestock, but not seen much about hardscape.  K



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## Dorey (2 Mar 2021)

I love this scape, I could live with that


----------



## Kezzab (2 Mar 2021)

Cheers, very kind.


----------



## Kezzab (2 Mar 2021)

@Ady34 Yep, the light unit plus width of acrylic legs is 890mm. Seems really bizarre to me.

Even with 10mm glass it still wouldn't sit right.


----------



## Simmo (2 Mar 2021)

Kezzab said:


> I agree with that. I started this thread a while back, but didn't feel we really got to an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great thread 👍


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Mar 2021)

The scape is looking really good


----------



## Ady34 (4 Mar 2021)

Kezzab said:


> @Ady34 Yep, the light unit plus width of acrylic legs is 890mm. Seems really bizarre to me.
> 
> Even with 10mm glass it still wouldn't sit right.


Yep it doesn’t. Really disappointed tbh. I bought the light so it would match the existing 600e which sits beside it and I love the colour rendition of the e lines. Such a shame as I think I’m going to have to find an alternative.

on a positive note, your scape is looking great  
Thanks for measuring the light.


----------



## Kezzab (6 Mar 2021)

Made a rash decision. I'm still convinced the front of the tank is just too dark. I think i can tell from the fact the MC isnt really growing and the S.Repens and is stretching, while stuff that catches the light is rampant.

So I've added the old light back on, at the front. Could be a silly move. And certainly looks ugly as sin. But what the hey, all a learning journey.

Posting so I can check back and see how long it last before ending in tears.


----------



## Sammy Islam (6 Mar 2021)

Is it dimmable? If so maybe just run it low and work your way up!


----------



## alto (7 Mar 2021)

Ady34 said:


> Hi, I’ve got one of these lights and have just sat it on my ea900 with 10mm glass. It doesn’t fit flush by any means and has me nervous.


May be worth going back to the shop and measuring more lights (in stock) - or at least have the shop raise the issue with Twinstar


----------



## Kezzab (7 Mar 2021)

Sammy Islam said:


> Is it dimmable? If so maybe just run it low and work your way up!


I'm going to take a punt and just go for it 100%. The light isnt hugely powerful. I reckon it'll be ok. Maybe.


alto said:


> May be worth going back to the shop and measuring more lights (in stock) - or at least have the shop raise the issue with Twinstar


Second hand innit. Did speak to AG and they are apparently designed for a specific UNS tank. Found that out too late. C'est la vie.


----------



## Kezzab (20 Mar 2021)

Time for another trim.


----------



## Kezzab (16 Apr 2021)

Tank is due a trim tomorrow!
Made some changes and got rid of the stones at the front. I've lost the clarity of the original scape but I like the mad jungle ness now.

My one persistent problem is BBA. It goes for anything slow growing or tatty. Affects the bolbitis worst, but also on java, buce, anubias and hygrophila. It's very irritating and if i could get rid I'd be  very pleased!

I am also now dosing EI using the APF starter kit.


----------



## Kezzab (2 May 2021)

I've long harboured an idea id like some Tiger Barbs, so I did it last weekend. 12 of them. Really enjoying how feisty and active they are.


----------



## Kezzab (23 May 2021)

The tank has done that thing where you suddenly notice its all just working right, everything is growing rampantly and the algae has disappeared (nearly).

This is the first time this tank has got to that 'Hi tech super lush' phase. 

I'm kind of losing the hardscape but I dont really care. The scapes been running for a while now so nice to let it evolve.

Any tips on feeding with Tiger Barbs in the tank? They are voracious and Hoover up food before others get a look in, particularly the corys.


----------



## Courtneybst (23 May 2021)

Kezzab said:


> The tank has done that thing where you suddenly notice its all just working right, everything is growing rampantly and the algae has disappeared (nearly).
> 
> This is the first time this tank has got to that 'Hi tech super lush' phase.
> 
> ...


That's the best isn't it? The tank is looking lovely!


----------



## Karmicnull (23 May 2021)

That is looking fabulous!  And I'm loving the collection of paraphernalia sitting on top of the light!


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 May 2021)

Kezzab said:


> The tank has done that thing where you suddenly notice its all just working right, everything is growing rampantly and the algae has disappeared (nearly).


Love when that happens, it's ultimately what I aim for in every scape. 


Kezzab said:


> Any tips on feeding with Tiger Barbs in the tank? They are voracious and Hoover up food before others get a look in, particularly the corys.


I always feed the corys at night and use pellets or tabs that sink quickly. 


Kezzab said:


> I'm kind of losing the hardscape but I dont really care. The scapes been running for a while now so nice to let it evolve.


I nearly always let the scape evolve, it's often planted with that in mind. I think your scape looks amazing 👍


----------



## Kezzab (23 May 2021)

I am a grotbag There's usually some desicated trimmings sat on the light  too awaiting a trip to the bin.

And thanks for the comments and tips folks.


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 May 2021)

I use a slight distraction to feed the corys l have the pellets for the corys in one hand dropped in at one end of the tank while other hand moves above the surface toward other end the other fish head up there when l feed them. The fish sort of remember this


----------



## Kezzab (19 Jun 2021)

Getting to the point this will need some major surgery, running out of room!


----------



## Kezzab (28 Aug 2021)

Bolbitis had gone mad, had to do a major hack.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Aug 2021)

Hi all, 


Kezzab said:


> Bolbitis had gone mad


Perfect tank. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (29 Aug 2021)

Indeed beautiful tank!...


----------



## Kezzab (3 Oct 2021)

Seems to have taken on a life of its own now... needs a huge hack back or its going to be totally choked. But loving how it looks just now.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Oct 2021)

Hi all,


Kezzab said:


> But loving how it looks just now.


Perfect tank. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kezzab (13 Nov 2021)

Now it's the hydrocotyle tripartita thats out of control. Send help.


----------



## DTM61 (13 Nov 2021)

Wow, love it 😮👍


----------



## Karmicnull (14 Nov 2021)

Just looked back to some of the "just planted" photos at her start of this journal. That's some serious plant growth.


----------



## Kezzab (14 Nov 2021)

The thing I've learnt with this is sort of sequential planting.  After I added moss to the wood and let it get well established, I could then use it as a substrate to tuck other stuff into.

There's a wide variety growing in the big mass, hydrocotyle obvs, crypts, buce, pinnatafida, s. Repens, zosterfolia, rotala etc

I've half a plan of what I want to do next doing the same sort of thing. But for that id need to take this down, and that feels like a big step!


----------



## Tankless (26 Nov 2021)

It was good to see the progress of the tank. The good thing about not logging on for a year is that you get to see the big changes. The rhino has disappeared in the plant mass.


----------



## Kezzab (4 Dec 2021)

There's going to be a LOT of java fern in the for sale very soon.


----------

